# Bikini selfies



## Davie (May 4, 2020)

Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

First off, your wife should have enough respect for you that she wouldn't do things she knows you are uncomfortable with.

Second, no, putting "selfies" like that on Facebook is not appropriate. How do you even know that she's putting them on Facebook, and not somewhere else or to someone else?

Third, your wife is trashy. Who is she putting those pictures up for?

Fourth, have you ASKED your wife why she can go through your phone but you can't go through hers? She's doing that because SHE has something to hide and she thinks you might do the same thing as her.

So, at minimum she has NO respect for you, is stupid, is trashy, and is an attention *****. At worst she's all that AND being railed by someone else.

So what do you do? You decide if you are willing to accept this in your marriage. Right now you ARE accepting it because you haven't done anything about it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Put a password on your phone.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Most people in a committed relationship gain weight because they are comfortable and aren't out there trying to find a partner. _Sometimes_, when one partner decides they want to get "super fit" it's because they want to see what else is out there. Between her newfound commitment to fitness, her oversharing of provocative, thirsty pics online, her disregard for your feelings, and the fact that she makes her phone unavailable to you, I think you have some legitimate reasons to be concerned about your wife's behavior. 

If possible, I would suggest taking a peek at her phone if you have the chance. Maybe one day when she goes into the shower or something. If you find that she never leaves her phone laying about where you could access it, that would also be suspicious. I would not ask to see her phone because that gives her the opportunity to erase anything incriminating that may or may not be on there. That is a mistake I made in my previous relationship with an unfaithful woman.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

First off, I'm disappointed because I clicked expecting to see some Bikini selfies. That's false advertising right there!

I don't see anything wrong with posting bikini selfies, in and of itself. What's the difference between posting pics on FB and walking down the beach in the same swimsuit? She had surgery and exercised to get in good shape, and she's proud of her new body. Good for her.

-But.....

The whole not letting you see her FB page, and blocking you seeing her phone, while inspecting yours,... that IS suspicious. Have you asked why YOU can't see what she's posting? You need to be talking to her, not us rando's.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

No, you're not tripping, she is to think she can be your wife and act this way. 

Tell her you've decided to get a Facebook account and make a request to be her friend. 

And next time she wants to go through your phone, tell her no and put a pass code on your phone. 

Those are just bandaids, though. All signs (won't give you her FB password, tells you she doesn't care her posting revealing photos makes you uncomfortable) show tremendous disrespect and that she's up to something nefarious.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s kind of obvious she is hiding something..... dont you think???


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

TSAR.....that **** ain’t right! Let’s see. Hmmm? She gets a tummy tuck. She gets fit. She starts posting selfies of her in a bikini. She won’t let you go through her phone.

Brother, wake the hell up! She is seeking out and possibly showing off for someone, and it ain’t you.

I know what you are thinking....my wife would never cheat on me.....I thought the same once....wrong I was.

Here is what you are going to do. Set up a fake Facebook profile. Find some buff stock photos of a fitness guy for your photo. Send a friend request andyou can follow her as well as test her to see what her boundaries are. Or it is real simple....grab her damn phone and have someone download all her photos and texts.

As I have told offers on here you know damn good and well something is rotten in Denmark or you would not be on here.

Man up! Show no weakness and take charge. She is playing you for a fool.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

All of her actions are not appropriate and are concerning.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> It’s kind of obvious she is hiding something..... dont you think???


Possibly an Italian cured pork sausage?


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Davie said:


> I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.


That's unsettling. When did it become ok for spouses to disrespect each other? Does anyone really go into marriage expecting it to last a lifetime without putting in the effort to be honest, respectful and open?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Time to get a Facebook account. Have your profile picture be of the two of you, and link that you are married to her. If she declines your friendship or doesn’t confirm she is married to you on social media, that will make it even more obvious what she is up to. 

You got problems Bud.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Well. I can discern who is calling the shots in your marriage. Dude.. that's how a lot of women gauge their partner. The more that you put up with it, the more liberties that they will take until they lose all respect for their partner. Any person, male or female must always be ready the get out of a relationship if the disrespect and boundaries go beyond what one is able to tolerate; otherwise, eventually, before you know it he/she will be bringing others into the relationship. 

YOU must put boundaries that are acceptable to both, and make sure that there will consequences if they are not follow. Me... If my wife were to do that, she would know right away, and in not uncertain terms that one more time of putting images of her in bikinis on social media, the relationship is over. I wouldn't care one bit how anyone would perceive me. That's a deal breaker to me. You need to be able to know if that's a deal breaker for you. Also in my marriage there's no my phone or your phone, it's our phones. If i want to look through my wife's phone she gives it to me, if she wants to look through my phone I immediately hand it to her. I my wife were to tell me that she is not going to let me check her phone, I would immediately tell her: give me the phone or we're over, your choice, NOW. Your wife must be able to know when you mean business; otherwise, my friend good luck. And please, do not ever, ever say something that you don't mean.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

That's totally disrespectful. There's no need to do that. I would put a password on your own phone, and don't give her access to it, I think it only fair.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


Lock your phone.

The next time she demands to see it, tell her NO.

If she demands, then you demand her phone, and you will swap at the same time and examine at the same time.

Girl is doing things she don't want you to know about. She is talking to other guys. This is the POINT with the bikini pics.

You are letting yourself be played.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Put password on your phone and change any and all passwords to email etc. When she wants them tell her no.

When she cracks it, tell her you'll give them to her if she gives you hers, and that will happen now. Not later so she has time to delete things, but right there, right now.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

She's very obviously seeking attention but doesn't want you to be a part of it. Just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


I guess you find your balls, they are probably in her purse, so look there first...


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

BluesPower said:


> I guess you find your balls, they are probably in her purse, so look there first...


 LMAO


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Shall we add your wife's name to the long list of women who suddenly find that a little cosmetic surgery has made them more physically attractive, and decide to try it out. I had one fellow whose wife got implants. She went down the rabbit hole. In our D filing, we specifically asked for the cost of those implants, and the year she took off work, and the new wardrobe, and the new accoutrements. She realized that our filing would be public record, and that it made her out to be "plastic" in every sense of the word. She ended up begging her husband for another chance. He said, have the tits removed and I will think about it. She had them removed. Her breasts resemble two empty sacs. She has spent for the original surgery, and borrowed to have them removed. It saved the marriage. She whines because she looks bad in a bathing suit. She accepts that she had to disfigure herself in order to show her remorse. Her husband keeps her on a short leash.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

BluesPower said:


> I guess you find your balls, they are probably in her purse, so look there first...


So wrong...but so funny, LOL


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Her husband keeps her on a short leash.


That's another one I don't understand. if anyone have to keep a partner "on a short leash" Why stay in such a relationship? that has to be a lot of work, mistrust, anxieties, tension, etc. No, not me, I would be out.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I know a woman who got in great shape and started wearing bikinis again and posted pictures on Facebook. They were of her and her husband together at the beach. Tons of women complimented her and she loved it. She got lots of attention and validation for all her hard work and her husband never had to worry. A couple guys told her she looked great and followed up with "You're a lucky guy Rich!!" which made her husband feel good too. 

You can get attention without dissing on your spouse.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and *she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage*. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says *she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me*.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. *She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers*. How do I respond


I'll be blatant.

Who is the new person in her life she is showing off to?

Why do you allow her to treat you like this?

How to respond? 

1) Open front door
2) Turn her to open front door
3) Go behind her
4) Give swift kick to back side so she goes out front door
5) Shut door once she is outside.

This is excrement behavior.
She wants to have excrement behavior, she can be single and act any way she wants.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

What married woman posts suggestive photos of herself on social media? Wrong on so many levels. Also she’s telling all her Facebook friends she doesn’t give a crap about your feelings.

That, coupled with her not wanting to give your her password, should tell you all you need to know.

She’s hunting for a new man or at least a fling. Time to be a man and tell her to stop or else. And then follow through.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


I once had a neighbor do something similar. She was sending photos of herself in a bikini out on facebook and it ended up being received by everyone at her church. Upon receiving this most people found it inappropriate and blocked her account. And then everyone that received the bikini photos gossiped about it to no end and not in a very positive way. 

So there you go. Share that story with your wife and ask her if she wants people saying horrible things about her and making fun of her sending bikini photos to everyone on facebook including the priest at church. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Divorce rate after lose significant weight loss is 80-85%. She's showing all the signs


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Divorce rate after lose significant weight loss is 80-85%. She's showing all the signs


That's after Bariatric surgery not just regular weight loss.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> That's after Bariatric surgery not just regular weight loss.


Actually it's after SIGNIFICANT weight loss, tummy tucks usually are pretty significant. There wouldn't be a difference between bariatric surgery losing 100 pounds or any other way of losing such pounds. It's the renewed attention, not the way the loss was carried out.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Divorce rate after lose significant weight loss is 80-85%. She's showing all the signs


I swear, men can't win. My BF's ex lost about 150bs. He stuck by her when she was almost 300lbs. Still loved her. Still wanted to be with her. Begged her not to get the bariatric surgery because of the risks. She had it, lost weight, and started cheating on him. This board is full of stories like that sadly.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


She is cheating, bet her but on that. Start digging. Her stuff blocked with you not allowed access. Huge red flag. She looks through your stuff...cheaters are like that. Her cheating is making her suspicious. Its in the book too.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> I swear, men can't win. My BF's ex lost about 150bs. He stuck by her when she was almost 300lbs. Still loved her. Still wanted to be with her. Begged her not to get the bariatric surgery because of the risks. She had it, lost weight, and started cheating on him. This board is full of stories like that sadly.


I am glad that you, as I believe a women, are at least fair. 

Some people don't think women can ever do anything wrong. Or, Reverse it, same deal. 

This above happens all the time, the guy steadfast and true, hard working supportive, gets screwed over...


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

BluesPower said:


> I am glad that you, as I believe a women, are at least fair.
> 
> Some people don't think women can ever do anything wrong. Or, Reverse it, same deal.
> 
> This above happens all the time, the guy steadfast and true, hard working supportive, gets screwed over...



I believe everyone can do wrong, even me. And yes, I am a woman. I think what his ex did is disgusting. I recently gained a little weight (not to 300lbs mind you but still) and all he ever said was "you'll lose it when you're ready" and never gave me a hard time about it. Instead told me all the things he loves about my body and why. Most women say they would kill for a guy like that and yet, she thew him away. Well, her loss is my gain because he's a great guy. 

The only issue I have is that when I talk about dropping my excess weight he gets nervous and understandably so. I need to find a way to make him realize I'm losing it for me and for him. I want him to be proud of me when we go out. (I know he is but I just don't want him to have the heaviest partner in the room if that makes sense.)

But as you said, the reverse is true also. Wife devotes herself to husband and family. He finds himself a sexy new girlfriend behind her back. It's not a matter of the sexes, it's a matter of crappy people.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She should move to the mainland of Europe.

Where bikinis are light fare, and nudity is *seemingly acceptable in many sovereign States.

*From an outsiders perspective?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> First off, I'm disappointed because I clicked expecting to see some Bikini selfies. That's false advertising right there!
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with posting bikini selfies, in and of itself. What's the difference between posting pics on FB and walking down the beach in the same swimsuit? She had surgery and exercised to get in good shape, and she's proud of her new body. Good for her.
> 
> ...


because on the beach, one has to approach in person and everyone sees you doing it, and if a big guy is close by, one may be asking “won’t ya give me three steps , give me three steps mister....”....
But when you’re putting them on fb, you’re clearly advertising you want some male attention and it’s very easy for a guy to give it.... then she’s able to pick who she wants it from.

the OP has been told she doesn’t care about his feelings, and has all her stuff locked up.

it’s clear she is cheating or in the process if siding up a new dudeto cheat with.

he is right in my opinion, but he is also unwilling to give consequences for a clear case of unremorswful horrid behavior.

I really think he’d be better off giving walking papers to this one, andset her free to enjoy her newfound bikini bod.

there are PAGES of people’s stories about wives that get these mommy makeovers and immediately become unrepentant rabid cheaters.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

I thought my first wife was cheating. When I asked her for her email password, she said no. Found out later that’s how she was communicating with another male (won’t call him a man).


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Dadto2 said:


> I thought my first wife was cheating. When I asked her for her email password, she said no. Found out later that’s how she was communicating with another male (won’t call him a man).


Said almost every person that was cheated on. Almost, this happens all the time.

Which is the further reason that people that are married should have no secrets from each other, no unshared passwords.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Your wife is keeping her options open. She probably wants some sort of payoff for losing all the weight, and because you have been around so long in her mind you can't provide it for her.

Better blow it up if you have a chance.

One thing you should note - When it came to you she didn't care that she let herself go right? Shows you her priorities.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

sokillme said:


> Your wife is keeping her options open. She probably wants some sort of payoff for losing all the weight, and because you have been around so long in her mind you can't provide it for her.
> 
> Better blow it up if you have a chance.
> 
> One thing you should note - When it came to you she didn't care that she let herself go right? Shows you her priorities.


I wish he would. But we know he won't. He will just wait till she has one or more torrid affairs, and then of course he will want to reconcile "for the kids"... 

Sad!!!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Davie said:


> Hello everyone! So I have a question want to gather opinions to see what you guys think. My wife had a tummy tuck and has also got herself Into super Hot shape. I don’t have a Facebook. She does and she has been taking a lot more selfies and even posts her bikini photos that show a lot of her cleavage. I mentioned to her I feel it’s disrespectful to me for her to do that. She says she’s not doing anything wrong so she doesn’t care that it bothers me.. am I just tripping? She won’t give me her password to her Facebook either. We been married 10 years. She goes through my phone all the time but I’m not allowed to go through hers. How do I respond


There is no privacy in marriage unless it is bathroom time. Your W should give the PW to all of her apps. It appears to me your W is enjoying the attention from OM on FB as a result of work done at the Dr office and working to look better. Do this, start you own FB page and friend the W. If your W does not friend you it is time to dig deeper into what your W is doing.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well she friended ME and lets me look at her wall, so I don't have a problem with any of this.

Just kidding OP, she's obviously up to no good. If you live in Miami and she's posting bikini pics, then she's no dirtier than any South Beach 12yo. But if you live in Dubaii she's the Devil incarnate. So it depends on context, and the big point that makes this bad is her blocking you. Blocking you from seeing what she's posting, and who she allows to see it. That IS wrong.

My advice, as a divorcee from a serial cheater.... Go to Footlocker and buy some good running shoes. And RUN FORREST, RUN!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bobert said:


> First off, your wife should have enough respect for you that she wouldn't do things she knows you are uncomfortable with.


Say a plastic blogger the other day, went something like this on topic:
"If your partner tells you it's not respectful to post bikini pics, he's not respecting YOU!"
"We don't post bikini pics to get attention from other men we do it to feel beautiful from other women" 

Pathetic denial and obvious projection there, and sadly had quite a few followers for her skanky ass.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Say a plastic blogger the other day, went something like this on topic:
> "If your partner tells you it's not respectful to post bikini pics, he's not respecting YOU!"
> "We don't post bikini pics to get attention from other men we do it to feel beautiful from other women"
> 
> Pathetic denial and obvious projection there, and sadly had quite a few followers for her skanky ass.


Then you tell her to do it in a women's board. Somehow I doubt that will go over. 

If your wife says that to you don't waste your time.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I swear, men can't win. My BF's ex lost about 150bs. He stuck by her when she was almost 300lbs. Still loved her. Still wanted to be with her. Begged her not to get the bariatric surgery because of the risks. She had it, lost weight, and started cheating on him. This board is full of stories like that sadly.


Yes, however, it did lead to him meeting you. Which is a good thing. Meeting you that is, not the cheating!.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Well she friended ME and lets me look at her wall, so I don't have a problem with any of this.
> 
> Just kidding OP, she's obviously up to no good. If you live in Miami and she's posting bikini pics, then she's no dirtier than any South Beach 12yo. But if you live in Dubaii she's the Devil incarnate. So it depends on context, and the big point that makes this bad is her blocking you. Blocking you from seeing what she's posting, and who she allows to see it. That IS wrong.
> 
> My advice, as a divorcee from a serial cheater.... Go to Footlocker and buy some good running shoes. And RUN FORREST, RUN!!!


I think it's more like Justice Stewart's famous description of nudity in porn versus art: "I know it when I see it."

Like if she's posting pics of her on the beach with friends or in a bathing suit while doing another activity (beach volleyball, maybe?) it's one thing. 

if she's just posing for the camera alone, or in her bedroom, she's obviously doing it for the male attention. 

In the OP's case it's clearly the latter, and he should run. Far away.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hit and run
Probably doesn’t want to face the truth


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

snerg said:


> Yes, however, it did lead to him meeting you. Which is a good thing. Meeting you that is, not the cheating!.


That’s exactly what he says now. That God must have known there was someone better out there for him. “I had no idea how good a relationship could actually be until now.” But at the time it was the most painful thing he’s ever been through. Leaving his kids behind almost killed him. 

I wouldn't wish it on anybody.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Your wife is fishing (and so she assumes you are too). People with nothing to hide - hide nothing.

Big difference between walking down the beach and turning heads strangers that you'll never hear from again - and posting on FB for the enjoyment of OM that she knows/has regular contact with.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Same old story, same old song...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Robert22205 said:


> Your wife is fishing (and so she assumes you are too). *People with nothing to hide - hide nothing.*
> 
> Big difference between walking down the beach and turning heads strangers that you'll never hear from again - and posting on FB for the enjoyment of OM that she knows/has regular contact with.


You said it...

She wants nothing to remain hidden, not any curve, or indent, nothing left for any man's imagination!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When a ladies inner self-assessment is meager, she becomes eager to flash, to flesh out her outer self.

She may be compensating for her depression by flaunting her concave/convex silhouette.

Or, her hormones are now peaked, as is her desire to seek and to peak male interest.

She is watching intently their male eyes, seeing just where, it is, they peek.
She knows, she is that man-magnet.

She watches male eyes, and dreams of what is happening behind male fly's.

Her time for this is limited, hence, the urgency, the refusal to stop.
She knows, nature will bring this to a halt, oh, too soon.
Yes.



_The Typist-_
-- & --
_Lilith- _he watched, and learned from me when I was in this flaunting, this titillating stage of life.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I read a book on the social side of obesity. There was a chapter on spouses who get surgery to lose weight. Usually the wives. It's a lot family sacrifice. the author described the difficulty of living with so much excess weight. All the inflammation and breathing problems.

Not all insurance policies pay for it whether with or without underlying justification for having gained the weights. No insurance company pays for getting rid of the excess skin post surgery.

Yet all the wives dumped their husbands with the usual "we're growing apart" or "we no longer have the same goals" or "the relationship was damaged before I got the surgery. Whatever.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I read a book on the social side of obesity. There was a chapter on spouses who get surgery to lose weight. Usually the wives. It's a lot family sacrifice. the author described the difficulty of living with so much excess weight. All the inflammation and breathing problems.
> 
> Not all insurance policies pay for it whether with or without underlying justification for having gained the weights. No insurance company pays for getting rid of the excess skin post surgery.
> 
> Yet all the wives dumped their husbands with the usual "we're growing apart" or "we no longer have the same goals" or "the relationship was damaged before I got the surgery. Whatever.


Likely, the wayward skinny wood nymph was weighted down and anchored by the elephant, not in the back yard, but in her living room.

I say, go for it, just divorce first.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Any updates on this?

I believe that sex sells and if she isn't literally selling a product in the pictures then the product she's selling is her.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Al_Bundy said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> I believe that sex sells and if she isn't literally selling a product in the pictures then the product she's selling is her.


If she IS selling a product, and she is in a bikini, she is STILL selling herself. That is the whole point of the bikini picture.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I.T. Guy said:


> If she IS selling a product, and she is in a bikini, she is STILL selling herself. That is the whole point of the bikini picture.


And if she was out of shape before she is definitely testing the market to see if she can do any better.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Al_Bundy said:


> <snipped> she is definitely testing the market to see if she can do any better.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Al_Bundy said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> I believe that sex sells and if she isn't literally selling a product in the pictures then the product she's selling is her.


This is the guy who’s wife doesn’t have sex with him because he’s a bad “****”, she goes to bars on her own and meets men and she had a boob job and likes to show her tits on social media. 
Her husband is wondering if everything is okay with his marriage...........


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the wife has joined here today and tells a very different story, just goes to show you can't take all posts and topics as the truth , I do find there are resons behind why most people cheat often a result of years of tit of tat and there is all ways 3 sides to a story his hers and the truth which is often lost in the he did she did stories


----------



## Davie (May 4, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> the wife has joined here today and tells a very different story, just goes to show you can't take all posts and topics as the truth , I do find there are resons behind why most people cheat often a result of years of tit of tat and there is all ways 3 sides to a story his hers and the truth which is often lost in the he did she did stories


She’s a liar


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

there is your side then there is Jewelz03 side of the story and then there is the real story , all 3 very different 


Davie said:


> She’s a liar


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> there is your side then there is Jewelz03 side of the story and then there is the real story , all 3 very different


Indeed!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Davie said:


> She’s a liar


Well, she's showing proofs that shows that at least her truth match better than what you're saying. So what do you have to show us that you're not lying but her?


----------

